# forcedeth broken since 2.6.5-r1

## Hackeron

Hey, forcedeth hasn't worked for me in a long, long time. I've been on 2.6.4-ck2 all this time, but LSD' on freenode convinced me to try the latest kernel. Rest assured forcedeth still broken...

Here is my ifconfig output:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:61:5C:58:B9  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:6 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:313 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:313 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:24416 (23.8 Kb)  TX bytes:24416 (23.8 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:81.86.159.146  P-t-P:81.86.144.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:30968 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:35548 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:3921188 (3.7 Mb)  TX bytes:9107415 (8.6 Mb)
```

Notice that everything just gets dropped on eth0, and I cant ping machine either. This has always been broken since 2.6.5, was working fine before, and works flawless on 2.6.4-ck2.

here is ping output:

```

bash-2.05b$ ping 192.168.0.3

PING 192.168.0.3 (192.168.0.3) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.0.3 ping statistics ---

8 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 6998ms

, pipe 4

```

Anyone has any ideas?

----------

## Fortean

forcedeth works fine here... Not sure what the problem your setup is... 

bigbear root # lsmod|grep forcedeth

forcedeth              12096  0

bigbear root # uname -a

Linux bigbear 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 #4 Tue Jun 1 21:15:39 GMT 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## Admiral LSD

As I told you repeatedly on IRC, forcedeth works perfectly here for me and my 8RDA+:

```
genom ianweb # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:61:3E:A5:91

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:630975 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:714856 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:361967625 (345.1 Mb)  TX bytes:348116649 (331.9 Mb)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3925 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3925 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:340584 (332.6 Kb)  TX bytes:340584 (332.6 Kb)
```

```
genom ianweb # ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=254 time=1.26 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=254 time=1.15 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=254 time=1.15 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=254 time=1.10 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=254 time=1.11 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=254 time=1.09 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=254 time=1.09 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=254 time=1.08 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=254 time=1.09 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=254 time=1.10 ms

--- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---

10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9008ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.084/1.127/1.266/0.052 ms
```

```
genom ianweb # cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.7-rc2-mm1-lsd (root@genom) (gcc version 3.4.0 20040519 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.0-r5, ssp-3.4-2, pie-8.7.6.2)) #1 Wed Jun 2 00:31:01 WST 2004
```

```
genom ianweb # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 213156  7

eeprom                  6344  0

w83627hf               27268  0

i2c_sensor              2304  2 eeprom,w83627hf

i2c_dev                 7744  0

i2c_nforce2             5184  0

i2c_isa                 1664  0

forcedeth              12864  0

nvidia_agp              5788  1

agpgart                27432  2 nvidia_agp

snd_seq_midi            6560  0

snd_intel8x0           31212  2

snd_ac97_codec         68548  1 snd_intel8x0

gameport                3456  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6144  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20708  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            31616  0

snd_seq_device          6216  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49200  6 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm_oss            49832  0

snd_pcm                86344  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          8968  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              21764  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17152  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    46436  16 snd_seq_midi,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

joydev                  7872  0

usbhid                 31232  0
```

```
genom ianweb # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev a2)

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B] (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev a2)

0000:01:0a.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro]

0000:02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)
```

I have absoltely no idea what could possibly have broken it in your kernels but I know for a fact I haven't had a problem with it in any of the recent 2.6.x -mm releases, gentoo-dev-sources and even the odd vanilla release I've tried.

----------

## Hackeron

sorry, it works on 2.6.5-r1, doesnt on 2.6.5-mm5, thats the first kernel its been broken on.

Also

```
hackeron-server root # lsmod | grep -i forced

forcedeth              12416  0
```

```
hackeron-server root # lspci  | grep -i net

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)
```

Also, any chance I can see your route table? and maybe pppoatm breaks it?

----------

## Admiral LSD

```
genom ianweb # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         thp             0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

'thp' is the name I assigned my Billion BIPAC 5100 ADSL router in /etc/hosts, it's address is 198.168.0.1

----------

## Hackeron

mine is:

```
hackeron-server root # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

81-86-144-1.dsl *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         81-86-144-1.dsl 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
```

----------

## Hackeron

Also, LSD, in the kernel config you gave me, you dont have I2C enabled, can you give me your latest config please.

----------

## Admiral LSD

That is my latest config, I scp'd it out of my local source directory as soon as you asked for it (and before I gave you the link). I just had another look and CONFIG_I2C is indeed enabled, along with all the other I2C/hardware sensors drivers I use.

----------

## Hackeron

hmm, strange, must have not downloaded properly or something, its disabled here. Can you give the link again please?

----------

## Admiral LSD

http://www.admirallsd.dyndns.org/~ianweb/.config

----------

## Hackeron

back to 2.6.4-ck4 with devfs

----------

## smerrima

Hackeron, make sure your new kernel has ACPI compiled into it.  Let me know if that works.

----------

## RayDude

I can't get forcedeth to work with either the vanilla 2.6.7 or 2.6.7-ck5 . It works great on the 2004.2 install CD.

The only thing I can figure is my make.conf -O3 or -pipe directives may becausing problems.

The biggest frustration is: there are no error messages. It just tries to connect to DHCP and can't...

Any advice?

Thanks,

Raydude

----------

## Hackeron

I had this problem for quite a while, and I cant figure out for the life of me what triggers it, but I did have it happen a few times now, once during typical usage connection just stopped responding and didnt work after reboot as well..

A couple of "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart"s fixed the problem and it hasnt happened for several months or so.

----------

## RayDude

I built an old love kernel I had around 2.6.7-rc3-love and it seemed to work

However it made all my terminal fonts go away, so the screen was blank except for the curson.

So I had to reboot the old ck5 kernel.

When I did, Ethernet worked!!!

And even when I rebuilt and rebooted it still worked!

But I'm a skeptic, why did it work now and not before???

So I shut off the computer and rebooted.

No more forcedeth... It doesn't work now.

What is the difference???

I'll check the configs to see if I can figure out what is different.

Raydude

----------

## Hackeron

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> But I'm a skeptic, why did it work now and not before???
> 
> So I shut off the computer and rebooted.
> 
> No more forcedeth... It doesn't work now.
> ...

 

The driver is a pos. I had the same problems, try to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart a few times. For some strange reason that fixes it much to my surprise.

----------

## RayDude

No good. There is some initialization problem. the love sources don't have it and the vanilla and ck5 sources do. I just made ck5 match the love sources as best I can and it still doesn't work.

The only thing I can't make match is scsi, which is off in the love sources and forced on (well I can't find the dependency, I'm looking) in the ck5 sources.

I'll keep hacking. I have the rest of my life to figure this out.

Maybe I should try the nitros...

Raydude

 *Hackeron wrote:*   

>  *RayDude wrote:*   But I'm a skeptic, why did it work now and not before???
> 
> So I shut off the computer and rebooted.
> 
> No more forcedeth... It doesn't work now.
> ...

 

----------

## RayDude

See this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188410&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Apparently USB2.0 Driver is shutting down its interrupt, which in my case (I hope, I have to go home and check) shuts down the Ethernet interrupt because they are the same...

Bummer.

Raydude

----------

